# Gas bottle options - 1997 E700, like B694



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I've inherited one 13 kg Calor bottle with this van, and I want two for the duomatic and for the back up.

Calor man says, rightly, that I cannot get two 13 kg bottles in but I could buy one 6 to go with the 13 kg. 

Question 1. Any problems with bottles of different sizes?

Peter Hambleton happened to mention to me that there are now slimline bottles, but the calor man gave me a blank on that. The Hymer instructions talk about the locker carrying 2 x 11kg bottles, but Calor don't do 11 kg bottles.

Question 2. Do Shell or other gas supplier do 11 kg Slimline bottles?

Question 3. Anyone with similar vehicle, what do you have?

Question 4. One red regulator and one green regulator, which is main and which is reserve?

Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John

Q1 .. No problem with different size bottles

Q2 .. BP are doing gas in lighweight bottles 10kg

http://www.bp.com/genericsection.do?categoryId=3000143&contentId=7002618

Q3 .. n/a

Q4 .. Red is Propane and Blue is Butane, I've no idea on a green one.. :?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Q2 .. BP are doing gas in lighweight bottles 10kg
> 
> http://www.bp.com/genericsection.do?categoryId=3000143&contentId=7002618
> 
> Q4 .. Red is Propane and Blue is Butane, I've no idea on a green one.. :?


Not for the first time I probably didn't explain myself very well. The German Truma duomatic regulars have one green and one red, when the main bottle ends the system auto switches to the reserve. The reserve side is always the reserve so to use a partly reduced reserve supply it must be swapped to the main side. I just wanted to know which colour regularot was main and which reserve.

The BP cans look great except that they don't seem to be available anywhere in Worcestershire, and the web site lets itself down by not giving a national list, not going to set off without reload options.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

thanks for explaining the RED and GREEN regulators.. we never stop learning :wink: 

I'm surprised none of the Hymer mob have been on to tell you .. maybe they don't know either :lol: :lol: 

Just an idea, when you are using gas, the bottle and regulator 'in use' usually gets colder than the other, this may point you in the right direction.. 

hope that helps a bit.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Good idea! It may in fact become obvious because at the moment the duomatic is turned off and I only have one cylinder working, when both are connected will be the moment of truth.


----------

